
Ask HN: How to hire freelance developer for an MVP? - bitesociety
For those non technical founders who got their product developed by contractors, any tips to share?
======
remyp
I do consulting for non-technical founders of software companies. This is an
incredibly common question. A lot of ink has been spilled over it, including
my own ( [https://jeremyphelps.com/blog/how-to-interview-a-
freelance-d...](https://jeremyphelps.com/blog/how-to-interview-a-freelance-
developer.html) )

Generally speaking you want to focus on more than raw technical skill. It's
far more important that you align on expectations, values, etc. than it is to
hire the world's greatest developer.

Most importantly: pay them to work on a small project before tackling your
MVP. You don't want to get involved with someone on a big project only to find
out the person is difficult to work with.

------
ronakjain90
As a software consultant with decade worth of experience, I've seen non-
technical founders getting ripped off and getting substandard product. It's
generally because, while they do have a clear vision of what they want, they
do not have the ability to gauge the skill set of the agency/freelancer they
are dealing with. In one case, despite paying full, my client didn't have
access to the code and the agency became hostile when they started to feel the
client slipping away. We had to send legal notice to get access to the code.

Here are some tips:

1\. Check for their LinkedIn profile and actually do attempt to talk with
their clients. Do your research well, cold email should work.

2\. See how old their clients are and if they are still in business.
Substandard product reduces the probability of the project to succeed.

3\. Involving external consultants to help you evaluate the Agency/Freelancer
suited for your business. They would provide unbiased opinion which would help
a lot.

4\. Always go slow, it might even make sense to comission 5-10% of the project
and see how they perform. It reduces your overall ridk.

5\. Check their GitHub account for open source projects to gauge on technical
competency.

6\. If you can't afford an architect, I'd still recommend getting few hour
worth of their time to sense how the project is progressing technically. They
would assist like a consulting CTO.

There are scammers everywhere, the onus is on us to be diligent.

Shameless plug: I run an agency, email in my profile. Do send me an email if
you need any help.

------
muzani
There's 5 stages: Define, design, develop, testing, deploy

There are different kinds of people suited to these stages. First step, get
someone to write out what you want to do, ideally a developer. Commission a
scope of work document, or write one yourself, with things like what pages are
on your application, what relation they take to each other, UI, and so on.
It's better for someone in programming or design to do this. Get a rough
estimate for each.

You'll probably have to pay a good amount to get that done, but it's not
wasted time. It's wasted if they misunderstand and build something you don't
want. It's wasted if you misunderstand how expensive a component in (Social
media logins are an example of something more effort than people realize).
It's wasted effort and money if you thought you wanted something, but then
scrap it later because that wasn't a good idea after all. And defining the
problem is a big part of development as well, one that gets glanced over even
by professionals. You should do wireframes to define UI - basically little
sketches for buttons and where they go to, etc, and not with fonts, color, and
the like.

Once you get the definition down, you should have a good feel for how good the
person you're hiring is. If they're dumb it will clearly show, and make you
frustrated. If they're great, they'll add input of their own and improve your
plans.

Then you get to work on the following stages - hire a designer, a tester, find
a way to deploy it to the users, though some freelancers can probably do all
of this solo. Once deployed and you get your feedback, you cycle back to the
definition phase for the next features.

------
davidajackson
Focus on finding freelancers with the expertise you're looking for, and you'll
be able to get a product much faster. I've done consulting for 2 YC companies
and helped launch several products, if you want to chat just send me a
message:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deejax)
Probably looking through the HN freelancer thread would be a good start too.

Be attentive to the long term cost when you hire someone else to build an MVP
--there's often a lot of changes, updates and natural iteration especially for
early stage companies--just make sure you set aside a budget for that if you
anticipate iterating.

------
cp18101985
I would suggest to hire no-code developers. Most of them are people who are
non-technical, but are well versed in creating online technical tools via no-
code tools, which can be handed over to you in a way that you can manage and
scale it by yourself in future, without the need to have any technical
knowledge, except what's the workflow of your product.

------
mtmail
There is a monthly "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer?" thread first
working day of the month
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
Jack000
In my experience the quality of developers posting on that thread is worse
than upwork, on average. This shouldn't be surprising, since hn is an open
forum where literally anyone can post. On upwork there's at least some work
history you can look at.

~~~
ta17711771
How many experiences have you had?

~~~
Jack000
I've kind of lost count, but about 5 on hn, and 10 or so on upwork. I'm still
working with 1 from hn, who is posting to the thread despite having very
limited availability.

There were 3 people from upwork whose work quality was great, but are also
severely overbooked (great work on the first project, then no reply for weeks)

The biggest problem for me is that qualified devs all seem to be overbooked.

~~~
kofejnik
> qualified devs all seem to be overbooked.

did you try giving them more money?

~~~
Jack000
yes, I did.

to add to this - I pay exactly what the freelancer asks, and not a single
person I've worked with has ever asked me for an increase in rates, even when
I would have gladly accepted. When I offer more money proactively, it's
usually when they're dropping the project and I really want them to continue.
Unfortunately money doesn't seem to be the issue in these cases - the two
instances were "got a job" and "personal issue".

apart from that:

\- hourly rates don't correlate with total cost, lower hourly rates = they'll
bill you more hours

\- higher hourly rates isn't necessarily better. The best, most reliable
person I've worked with charged $60/hr. The worst was well over 100.

~~~
wmark
I am curious to know how in the world someone with $100/hr could not provide a
professional service?

Doesn't lower hourly rate means less experienced professional?

I should probably increase my rate from $45/hr to at least $60/hr considering
that I don't annoy my clients like you in Upwork.

On the contrary, getting clients to actually pay over $100/hr is a holy grail.
How many clients did these guys had in their history?

------
ta17711771
What language/stack are you using? If you know, let me know, might be able to
help.

If you don't, you don't know enough to be a technical hirer/boss in this
situation.

~~~
muzani
As a freelancer, this is a terrible way to filter it IMO. A lot of people come
to me expecting a website to be built in, say, Ruby. I ask them why not
JavaScript, and they'll tell me that JavaScript has some licensing issues with
Oracle. Or some pick Cordova because it's easier to maintain one code base
(it's not).

It's hard enough for someone who does it professionally for years to know why
they should pick Flutter over Native, or Vue over React. Most people probably
can't afford the best stack anyway. Let the freelancer decide what's best to
build the product in.

~~~
ta17711771
If you can't find another contractor to maintain things later on because you
locked into an unpopular language, it'll feel pretty silly.

~~~
muzani
That would be part of the interview process - figuring whether their language
of choice is replaceable. Most languages are learnable; every project I've
joined was built in a language I had 0 experience in, but it's not hard to
just hack in fixes or even rebuild modules completely.

Outsourced work tends to be hacky and unmaintainable for the most part.
Sometimes it's built cheap, with no architecture whatsoever or designed for a
very specific situation. Even worse, it could be overengineered.

------
keviv
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? is a good place to start. I've got
projects on multiple slack channels as well (Larachat, Launch etc.)

~~~
jagannathtech
Can you share those slack channels?

~~~
keviv
VueSlack, Larachat and Launch

~~~
wmark
There is no way to join VueSlack. Invitation link no longer works.

Can you share an invitation link so I could join myself?

------
JamesBarney
I'd ask for recommendations/referrals from friends and your local startup/tech
community.

